# Doe accidentally bred...due at the age of 9 months!



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay so I just bought two does. One of which is due in April. She was being kept in a barn with a bunch of pregnant does during the winter and one night the owners let the buck in just to stay warm. Well they forget about little Surprise (that's her name) and now she is due at the grand old age of 9 months. She is a f3 miniature LaMancha and she was bred to a Nigerian dwarf buck (pretty small one at that). So...because I have only gone through one kidding and just started with goats in August. Please tell me what I need to do in preperation and any helpful hints you can give me. I'll post pics when I have WiFi. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

What's her weight?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not sure...can I take a regular human measuring tape and calculate how much she weighs?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If she is due in April, really it is to late to do anything but watch her. Try like crazy to be there when she delivers.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have a bathroom scale you can pick her up to get a more accurate weight.

Are you sure she is bred?

I did have that happen with my Pygerian doe Angel... she was 4 months old and my 6 month old ND buckling got too friendly through the fence.
Angel was a large kid to begin with, she delivered a single average sized doeling on her own at 9 months old, yes I was concerned but seeing how she was a wide girl to begin with and she was growing up nicely, I am glad that all went well with her 

I feed all my girls plenty hay with added alfalfa flakes or pellets if my hay isn't up to standard, I also back off grain by half in the last 2-3 weeks prior to being due to try and keep kids from growing too large for a healthy delivery.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Right now since I just brought her home she is not getting grain. I may give her a handful twice a day but I don't think much more. They have free choice minerals. And I give grass hay and alfalfa hay. She is too big for me to pick up safely. (I'm a weakling) 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

laurenlewis24 said:


> Right now since I just brought her home she is not getting grain. I may give her a handful twice a day but I don't think much more. They have free choice minerals. And I give grass hay and alfalfa hay. She is too big for me to pick up safely. (I'm a weakling)
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


She looks like a good size. I think she'll be ok, but I would want to be there with her to make sure just in case she needs help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Any tips for me incase I need to go it? And when to leave it be vs go in?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

After 15-20 minutes of pushing and no progress , its time to go in IMO>
Whenever you have to go in , always give a pen shot afterwards. 
What do you have on hand for emergency ?


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Honestly, all I have is lube right now in case I need to go in. It's the stuff from tsc. What should I have on hand? I have someone who lived very close who has volunteered to let me use her and her stock as emergency help 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wish I was closer for you  Keep this post alive and I'm sure someone else will chime in and help . Look , PM happy bleats or one of the other mods , they will give you a run down of items and maybe they know of someone close to you that can get to you if need be . Im fairly new to it , only had one doe kid with no problems , so I don't feel confident enough yet.
Don't worry :hug: it'll be OK. :hug: There has been does that young and have had babies with no problems. 

Do you have a vet close by that would be able to help if needed ? I would make him/her aware of your situation , meet them if you haven't . They can direct you over the phone as well , so it helps to get the meet and greets over with now. 

Some things I had on hand are:

Stomach tubes for feeding in case babies can't nurse
selenium , vit B complex , vit K , pen , BoSe , vita drench ( you can make your own , happy bleats has a awesome recipe posted. ) propylene glycol
syringe to draw any mucus from their nasal passages and mouth , M.F.O. , Jump Start , Replenin . I have a lot of things I may never need , but i rather have them then not , thats just me though. I probably forgot to list some things too. Dog sweaters , you can make your own quickly if needed. Sleeves from old sweaters work nicely in a pinch , just make the leg holes and put a few stitches in to make it tighter. Lauren , do a search and see what threads come up for kidding supplies. You will be amazed at what you'll find. 
But do PM Cathy ( happybleats) she is very nice and will give you all the info you need or where to find it. And the other mods as well 
Again , you'll do fine


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

BTW , your doe is gorgeous ! I love white Manchies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You will have to worm you doe after she gives birth.
Im posting as i remember things.


----------

